# What kind of oil



## papaybranden (Mar 8, 2010)

what type of oil should i put in my jetta 1.8t in the winter with temp. ranging from 0-40F


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Mobil 1 High Miles line is looking like the pick. It is a bit thick and has the European specs, $23/5q.

In winter, any 5w-30 synthetic is fine. I just don't like the plain Mobil 1. I'm using Edge 5w-30, which does work well in 1.8t....











In summer, 10w-30 is better. The Mobil 1 10w-30 HiMi is a good bit thicker a "Euro" 30 weight.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

The added benefit of 5w-30 over 5w-40 it that it's about half as thick in sub-zero temps. That means easier/better cold starts and flow to the turbo as you start driving. Better mpg too, especially if you take short trips.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

papaybranden said:


> what type of oil should i put in my jetta 1.8t in the winter with temp. ranging from 0-40F


Mobil 1 0w40. Popular oil for 1.8T owners. Works year-around.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no complaints*



BsickPassat said:


> Mobil 1 0w40. Popular oil for 1.8T owners. Works year-around.


i had an 02 1.8t jetta with 160k mile and used m1 0w-40 exclusively and never used a quart between changes. no problems with the engine other than coils and temp sensor. i have 2 newer turbo vw's without any mechanical issues and until recently used m1 exclusevely. i live in the mid hudson valley and see many zero mornings, no complaints.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no benefit*



AudiJunkie said:


> The added benefit of 5w-30 over 5w-40 it that it's about half as thick in sub-zero temps. That means easier/better cold starts and flow to the turbo as you start driving. Better mpg too, especially if you take short trips.


from my experience, their is no benefit with 5w-30 over 5w-40. collectively i have 375k miles on turbo vw's. i do not get any better mileage or quicker cold starts on 5w-30 over 5w-40. i do however see a slight increase in oil consumption. believe what you want


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Cranking the engine at -13f, the difference between 3500cSt 5w-30 and 9500cSt 5w-40 is quite noticeable. My wife can even tell the difference.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*good for her*



AudiJunkie said:


> Cranking the engine at -13f, the difference between 3500cSt 5w-30 and 9500cSt 5w-40 is quite noticeable. My wife can even tell the difference.


i ski regularly in climates colder than that. she must be special.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*check the batttery*



AudiJunkie said:


> Cranking the engine at -13f, the difference between 3500cSt 5w-30 and 9500cSt 5w-40 is quite noticeable. My wife can even tell the difference.


maybe that's the reason


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Cranking the engine at -13f, the difference between 3500cSt 5w-30 and 9500cSt 5w-40 is quite noticeable. My wife can even tell the difference.


Where in eastern PA does it really get that cold?


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

We get -10f a few times a year. -4f is the forecast for sat, and I'm in an urban area.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*very few*



AudiJunkie said:


> We get -10f a few times a year. -4f is the forecast for sat, and I'm in an urban area.


let us know the next time it-5f


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Who is "us", and what's your point? 

Is your pet ferret not paying enough attention to you?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to blend Vegetable oil (Crisco, none of that store brand crap), with mineral oil. Add a splash of bar and chain lube for good measure.

But in reality, M1 0w-40 covers all the bases (and I hate M1).

I like a 40wt in my turbo engines.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*humor*



cryption said:


> I like to blend Vegetable oil (Crisco, none of that store brand crap), with mineral oil. Add a splash of bar and chain lube for good measure.
> 
> But in reality, M1 0w-40 covers all the bases (and I hate M1).
> 
> I like a 40wt in my turbo engines.


we need more


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*pennseltucky*



AudiJunkie said:


> Who is "us", and what's your point?
> 
> Is your pet ferret not paying enough attention to you?


just keeping an eye on the weather. don't a ferret though. how's your pot belly pig.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

AudiJunkie said:


> Cranking the engine at -13f, the difference between 3500cSt 5w-30 and 9500cSt 5w-40 is quite noticeable. My wife can even tell the difference.





BsickPassat said:


> Where in eastern PA does it really get that cold?





gmikel said:


> let us know the next time it-5f










:wave:


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

gmikel said:


> i ski regularly in climates colder than that.


I know.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=6103225 :facepalm:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*just a little west of center in pa*



AudiJunkie said:


> :wave:


i guess my memory is failing, i thought audisporta4 was from eastern pa..


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

Shell Rotella T6 (5W40) works just fine here in Chicago where it gets really cold.


----------



## *CHEWY (Jan 28, 2011)

i use amsoil 5w40 euro syn 
i have had no problems starting in the mornings at -40 plus weather with no block or pan heater


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

i guess it depends on how cold it gets. I live north of Toronto, a few times a year it hits -30c in the morning (possibly even a bit colder) which is about -23F. 5w40 is simply unacceptable unless your block heater is plugged in on those mornings. however, most days its not nearly that cold (id say an average January morning temp of -10C = 14F)...5w40 would be fine if the winter never dealt those few bitter days, any colder than -10 and i got nasty valve slap for several seconds upon start up (not to mention a very slow cranking speed). 5w30 noticeably helps with start up in these temperatures..even though they are 'apparently' the same weight in the cold (5W) I can only imagine the excessive wear during those start-ups. Canadian cities like Winnipeg, Edmonton, Montreal see much colder temperatures than southern Ontario. I would recommend against 5w40 any time between November and march in Canada, same goes for most of the northern states as the climate is very similar.


----------



## *CHEWY (Jan 28, 2011)

5w40 syn and 5w30 syn both have the same start up viscosity:screwy: I'm in Edmonton and have not had any problems with running 5w40 year round. Them being both synthetic oils there should be no difference


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*pretty close anyway*



*CHEWY said:


> 5w40 syn and 5w30 syn both have the same start up viscosity:screwy: I'm in Edmonton and have not had any problems with running 5w40 year round. Them being both synthetic oils there should be no difference


 i ski from the adks to maine and i can't tell the difference. i do however have a little increase in consumption with 5w-30( i don't use much with either).


----------

